# Water question...



## JGlenn213 (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a question about water changes. I have a 29g tank and do a 10 to 15% change per week due to overstocked fancy goldfish. I have 3 in the aquarium. My question is...when I Refill the tank, what kind of de-chlorine should i use? I have seachems prime which removes chloramine, chlorine, ammonia, etc...but it also provides the extra slime coat for fish. So should I try to find just a de-chlorinator? If i use the prime every week, will the slime coating additive eventually gunk up and form deposits of slime on my filter, decor, etc? Also my tap water tends to be at around a 7.6 to 7.8 ph, should i get some sort of neutral 7.0 chem to add to the water before putting it in the tank? And final question, if i should do these things, how long do i need to let the water sit in a bucket or container before adding it to the aquarium? I know its a lot, but I really care for the fish and dont want to see them die over something that i did and at the same time want to keep my aquarium looking great. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Personally I just use aqueons water conditioner but you'd be absolutly fine using prime to condition your water, I read about a lot of people on here using it, the only thing I would change is the percentage of your water change, especially with 3 goldies in a 29g, personally I would change out anywhere from 25%-50% weekly and I would think about getting a bigger tank in the near future if you plan to keep all three of em


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Also don't add any ph changing chemicals, those things are more trouble than they are worth, unless you have a very sensitive or rare fish than ph is one of the least of your worries, most of the time your fish will adapt to your water and any new fish should always be drip acclimated, not that you should add anything to your tank but for future ref..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Prime is the way to go.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i agree with susan. prime is the best water conditioner!

also i dont let the water sit, i just fill the bucket add prime and mix and pour in the tank. 

you def need to up the water changes to 50% a week and vaccum the gravel really good.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

JGlenn213 said:


> This is a question about water changes. I have a 29g tank and do a 10 to 15% change per week due to overstocked fancy goldfish. I have 3 in the aquarium. My question is...when I Refill the tank, what kind of de-chlorine should i use? I have seachems prime which removes chloramine, chlorine, ammonia, etc...but it also provides the extra slime coat for fish. So should I try to find just a de-chlorinator? If i use the prime every week, will the slime coating additive eventually gunk up and form deposits of slime on my filter, decor, etc? Also my tap water tends to be at around a 7.6 to 7.8 ph, should i get some sort of neutral 7.0 chem to add to the water before putting it in the tank? And final question, if i should do these things, how long do i need to let the water sit in a bucket or container before adding it to the aquarium? I know its a lot, but I really care for the fish and dont want to see them die over something that i did and at the same time want to keep my aquarium looking great. Any help would be very much appreciated.


Hello J...

I change half the tank water every week. If you do this, the water isn't in the tank long enough to get dirty. Prime is a good product, it's what I use to remove the stuff the city puts in the water, so we can drink it.

A pH in the 6 to 8 range is fine for most aquarium fish, so I wouldn't worry about trying to maintain a neutral pH. Fish have been adapting to municipal water supplies for decades. The water doesn't need to be aged, just put in the treatment and the water is tank ready. I don't let it sit out overnight or anything.

These are merely suggestions. Others will likely disagree. You'll just need to wade through the comments and make a decision. That's what most of us do.

Just remember, no one walking around knows everything. Have fun!

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> Hello J...
> 
> I change half the tank water every week. If you do this, the water isn't in the tank long enough to get dirty. Prime is a good product, it's what I use to remove the stuff the city puts in the water, so we can drink it.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone disagree with you? Everything you said makes perfect sense.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Why would anyone disagree with you? Everything you said makes perfect sense.


Hello shipmate...

I really thought, I'd get a little rebuttal from you on the pH statement, since I didn't include any backup source, although I had one somewhere in my archives. Just in case you haven't noticed, I am being a little more selective on the posts I reply to, so I don't raise any hackles.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

BBradbury said:


> Hello shipmate...
> 
> I really thought, I'd get a little rebuttal from you on the pH statement, since I didn't include any backup source, although I had one somewhere in my archives. Just in case you haven't noticed, I am being a little more selective on the posts I reply to, so I don't raise any hackles.
> 
> B


Do as you feel you need to. Keep from telling everyone how hard things are and you'll loose most grief from me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with what most said. I use prime, and have used other dechlors in the past so really thats up to you. Prime wont hurt though.

I dont mess with my PH except when adding leaves to the tank to give a more natural environment for my fish. Thats strictly preference and, TBH I dont really test it. 

I dont age my water either, my cats or dog would have it drank before it made it to the tank if I did. I do weekly 50% changes on all my tanks and just remove, dechlor and add back. Trim the plants when needed and make sure I can do a head count to ensure everyones in there lol.


----------

